# [How To] Styled Subs in Linux



## xfire (Jun 30, 2008)

*Styled Subs in Linux*
Most anime watchers who download anime must be knowing what styled subs are but for those who don't know styled subs are special type of subtitles which have different fonts. The picture below demonstrates why exactly styled subs are needed.
Here's a picture to show a particular video with styled subs disabled



Here's the same one with styled subs enabled



Now in the next to images notice the position of the word [Fail]







In the first one the word[Fail] is at the bottom and is white in color , while in the second one when styled subs are enabled it is displayed right under the Japanese word for fail and is black in color
Here's the perfect demonstration of styled sub in windows media player classic with vobsub filter



Here is the same picture in Mplayer without styled subs



Here is the same picture of Mplayer with styled subs



Note that it still isn't completely perfect but it is almost there

*Getting Styled subs to work*
Now the best player for these kind of files is Smplayer. Even mplayer does the job.
You can get them from the following places
Smplayer
mplayer
After dowloading Smplayer or mplayer right click at any part of the player and select preferences(or you can hit cntrl+p for Smplayer). Now go to subtitles settings, for Smplayer select SSA/ASS Library tab and select use SSA/ASS library, for mplayerunser subtitles & OSD tab select SSA/ASS subtitle rendering. 
Here the pictures of the preferences of mplayes and smplayer respectively







Now load the file you want to play and enjoy!
Note: For Mplayer each time you load it you have to select channel 0 for subtitles.

P.S: click on the images to enlarge


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks a whole lot xfire. That's one of the main things that keeps me using linux a majority of the time.


----------



## xfire (Jul 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Very nice. Thanks a whole lot xfire. That's one of the main things that keeps me using linux a majority of the time.


You're welcome. I suggest you use Smplayer as it has a better interface and it loads subtitles automatically.
I'm at present downloading Fedora 9.


----------

